# Paul Gyurgyak



## Esiotrot (Oct 8, 2009)

Does anyone know Paul???
We were together on the British Norness and then on the british pride when paul had a very luck 'escape' being washed overboard then back on when the ship was in the indian Ocean. 
Spent quite a few anxious hours looking after him along with Carol Nugent one of the other deck apprentices before he was whisked off by an American helo from the USS Niagra Falls which was on exercise in the area.
Would just like to know how he is.

Ta

Alan


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

Shades of Sir James Bisset there, he was washed off the County of Pembroke a sailing ship, when an apprentice, and then washed back on board. The Mate threatened to log him for desertion. Sir James went on to Captain the Queens, a very great seaman.

Lucky lad Paul, hope he is safe and well.

Chris


----------



## Esiotrot (Oct 8, 2009)

I got a letter from him after he had returned to the UK saying that all was well eventually.
He had a nice cross shaped gash on his head and his left calf was ripped open. Not very nice when you think you are 4 - 5 days from anywhere.
The ship was actually turned around and we headed for Muscat as fast as we could.
The morning after he had his 'incident' I was in the hospital with Carol and we heard (in the middle of the Indian Ocean) the sound of a helicopter ?????????
'Must be the Cavalry come to get Paul' said Carol - 2 mins later a US medic was in the hospital getting him ready to be airlifted off ....
A lucky guy and no mistake.

Never did think to have him logged !!!! Mind you I was only a lowly 2/O then and was given the job of looking after him as I'd just done my mates and consequently just done my Ships masters medical cert..

Al


----------



## brooksy (Aug 24, 2009)

I was PO on the Pride at the time of the incident.We was in the crew games room having morning smoko when the helicopter landed.Seem to remember that the american medics were very gung ho,but a godsend.Remember carrying the stretcher down the outside ladders to the maindeck and putting it on four wheel stores trolly.CPO was Dave Shepherdson.


----------



## Esiotrot (Oct 8, 2009)

Brooksy

Thanks for that , it all seems sooooooooooooooo long ago now (actually 27 years approx) yet still so vivid in some respects.
Were you in IOG as well on the Pride when the mast riser was hit by lightning and went up like a Roman candle??? It was an interesting trip was that one in many ways.

Hope you are keeping well

Cheers

Alan


----------



## brooksy (Aug 24, 2009)

Yes i was.We were on watch together that afternoon.Interesting to say the least.Living as i did close to IOG my wife was onboard that day.Cannot remember who master was or mate.remember carol the deck cadet.The other PO was Jim Ward also from Kent.All the best Brooksy


----------



## PaulJG (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi Al and Brooksy

It is I, still alive and kicking. Im very flattered that anyone remembers me and it is so weird seeing my name in a forum.

I never did find my surfboard, but that staircase sure was hard. 

I eventually finished my cadetship and was made redundant in 1984. I then did a zillion jobs including canoeing in France and 2nd mate on a tall ship in the Caribbean. I also worked for UKD dredging and was master on the UKD Dolphin for 6 years. I now reside in sunny North Devon and manage a BP Petrol Station. However i am also 2nd Bideford Pilot and relief Master on MS Oldenburg, the Lundy supply ferry. 

Hey Al... Do you remember when we kidnapped your pet lion and held it to ransom? I have a photo of it hung upside-down, gagged from the deck head!


----------



## brooksy (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi Paul glad to see you are alive and kicking.Its been along time as Al said.Remember the day well when the U.S navy came to rescue.It was wet and miserable when we carried you down to maindeck.I took the money and ran in 83.


----------



## Esiotrot (Oct 8, 2009)

Paul

Leo has never forgiven you ...... and never will.............

I just put your name in on the chance that someone would recognise it (it is slightly different after all !!)
I remember the problem we had with your name when on to Falmouth Coastguard via the steam radio - they were convinced that it was two call signs for British ships.

Great to hear that all is going well for you - will have to dash for just now as I am actually at work...

Will catch up soon

Cheers

Al

Brooksy
Thanks for the memories as well.... greatly appreciated.... al


----------

